# Best glue for fletching blazers



## Germ (Apr 20, 2006)

I am starting to fletch my own arrows, and I am wondering what is the best glue to use. I am using blazer vanes on GT, and on some CX maximas using a bitzenberger. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## acsksbs (Apr 19, 2006)

i used the bohning glue, drys fast, havent had a problem with fletchings pulling or falling off or seperating from the shaft. i've fletched quit a bit of arrows with one little tube. even had arrows go all the way into a target and pulled straight out and no problems with the fletch.


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

Goat Tuff works great for me.


----------



## Germ (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks, I will give it a try.


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

Whatever you use, just don't touch the base of the vane with your fingers. The oil off your finger can prohibit the glue from sticking. 
I like to prep my shafts with isoprobyl alcohol to clean them off first.


----------



## MA_Bowhunter (Jan 11, 2006)

Goat Tuff, and use the 90% alcohol available in drug stores.


----------



## redryder66 (Jun 4, 2005)

I've used Saunders NPV on Blazers and many other types of vanes. I've never had a vane come off until I was ready to remove it.


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

I use Loctite Super Glue Gel from WalMart - been using it over a year and havent had one flecth come off.

I do clean my shafts/wraps and fletch before I glue them.


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

LastCall said:


> I use Loctite Super Glue Gel from WalMart - been using it over a year and havent had one flecth come off.
> 
> I do clean my shafts/wraps and fletch before I glue them.




This is what I also use, have not had one Blazer come off yet and I shoot them through a Whisker Biscuit. I use wraps from Bowmanhunter and just wipe the wrap with water and let it dry then fletch, as said before don't touch the base of the Blazer with your hands.


----------



## CA Bowhunter (Jan 17, 2004)

LastCall said:


> I use Loctite Super Glue Gel from WalMart - been using it over a year and havent had one flecth come off.
> 
> I do clean my shafts/wraps and fletch before I glue them.


What wraps do you use? Blake


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

I make my own wraps from scrap vinyl I get from the sign shop next to where I work.


----------

